# Their Satanic Majesties Request



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The Rolling Stones
Their Satanic Majesties Request

Release Date November, 1967
Duration43:28
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
British Psychedelia
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Psychedelic/Garage
Psychedelic Pop
Recording Location
Harry Farmlett Studio
Olympic And Bell Sound


----------

